# Ck6510se open front driveshaft



## oldsalty46 (2 mo ago)

I'm new to the forum, I bought a CK3510SE used with 6 ft. brush hog upon using the brush hog, I realized that the front axle drive shaft was open thus weeds wrapped around it and wiped out the rear seal. Letting all the hydraulic oil leak out as it is lowest point of the case. After visiting my local dealer and purchasing a new seal, I found out a cover is available for it in their parts listing. I checked new ck's and none had covers. I asked why and they didn't have an answer. I think this should be standard on the tractor. I caution anyone that has a ck and wants to brush hog check their tractor for the guard before destroying their seal. Hope this helps someone from experiencing what I did.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Good information to know!


----------



## thedukes (Jan 9, 2022)

Deere does this too on the newer models.

Older stuff all had tube type plastic guards........Its a way too save money and make money later.

Not pleasant for the tractor owner.


----------

